# NORTH MISSISSIPPI?



## Danger (May 20, 2005)

any body know of a support group or anything around here? i doubt it but its worth a try...


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Hey Danger!
I'm in central Mississippi and don't know of a support group here but I've taken classes with NAMI for becoming an advocate so I could ask them. I think the Biloxi group is still intact but that's a long way from you and me.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

South Mississippi here, but I've never been (or heard of) any support groups. Didn't know about the one in Biloxi until you mentioned it, ShesKrayZ.


----------

